# Software suspend



## GullibleJones (Nov 19, 2008)

Since I do not have an APM BIOS, and due to BIOS bugs FreeBSD cannot support ACPI on my machine... Does any branch of FreeBSD have anything like Linux's software suspend? I've been googling around but all I can find on this is stuff from 2005.


----------



## viniosity (Nov 24, 2008)

GullibleJones said:
			
		

> I've been googling around but all I can find on this is stuff from 2005.



I don't have an answer to your question but I would like to comment that, in my experience,  googling for hours only to get old information is more of the norm than exception with FreeBSD.   It's hard to search for version specific information from google when your releases are named 7, 7.1 etc.


----------

